# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Electric Taper kèm điều tốc => chạy được điện 220 vol

## khangscc

Có ít cây taper + điều tốc, đợt này hàng hình thức hơi xấu tí (sứt mẻ nhựa do nằm bãi lâu quá nhưng chất lượng vẫn tốt).
Giá 650k/cây không có điều tốc. Điện 110v
700k/cây có điều tốc, găm vào điện 220vol chạy được luôn.
Có một cây mitsubitshi 6mm 550k
A E nào làm điều tốc vui lòng + 50k
Inbox: 0907579870, zalo hoặc SMS khi em ko nghe máy. Em ở cần thơ
Tất cả chưa có phí vận chuyển

----------


## khangscc

Một cây xanh đã nhận tiền, 1 cây hơi bể góc tí bán vốn 500k luôn. Còn 1 cây nhôm hitachi 8mm và 1 cây mitsubitshi 6mm ai hốt free ship 2 cây

----------


## cty686

Bác có cái khoan từ bé nào ko?

----------


## toanho

Hôm nào tui ghé ông mới được

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác có cái khoan từ bé nào ko?


Hi vẫn còn khuấy khoan từ vạyà - ông chờ mình đến thứ 2 khoan xong mấy lỗ chuyển nhượng cho  :Big Grin:

----------


## cty686

> Hi vẫn còn khuấy khoan từ vạyà - ông chờ mình đến thứ 2 khoan xong mấy lỗ chuyển nhượng cho


Chuẩn bị đồ để thi công mà bác. Cụ ko dùng chuyển cho mình.

----------


## khangscc

> Chuẩn bị đồ để thi công mà bác. Cụ ko dùng chuyển cho mình.


Bác ko bảo sớm, bãi trước có vài con mà em ko lấy vì nặng quá@@

----------


## khangscc

> Hôm nào tui ghé ông mới được


Ghé giao lưu phê phiết

----------


## khangscc

Úp cho bác nào dùng, free ship kho khách hàng tiếp theo. Lưu ý là khi các bác mua hàng em sẽ nối dây 2m + đầu mở kèm theo nhé

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác ko bảo sớm, bãi trước có vài con mà em ko lấy vì nặng quá@@


Lấy về bán đi bác, kẹp được mũi khoét nhé

----------


## ronaldinho_07

em cũng cần 1 con khoan từ nhỏ nhỏ  :Big Grin:

----------


## khangscc

> em cũng cần 1 con khoan từ nhỏ nhỏ


Khoan từ ngoài bãi có bao nhiêu nó đều tách ra bán cái nên giá cũng chát lắm

----------


## khangscc

Up cho ai cần, free ship cho khách tiếp theo, lưu ý là khi nhận hàng em có hàn dây nhợ đầy đủ nhé.

----------


## khangscc

Close topic tại đây

----------

